# Braid Backing Line



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

In anticipation of my 2nd annual "attempted" tuna fishing tripto Venice, LA. I am in the process ofre-spooling the reels and I was considering putting braid backing on one or two of the Penn 4/0sand on the 6/0 to maybe add a little more line capacity. I have heard of people doing this but was wondering if it was a common practice. If so, what is the recommended brand. What is the downside to doing this other than getting the opportunity to watch another couple of hundered yards spin off before I getcompletely spooled?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look in the offshore and bluewater Q&A sections. This has been brought up many times before and there is some great feedback from myself and many others.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

the general consensus is mono backing to avoide slippage, then braid for capacity with a top shot of more mono.

That top shot is where you get shock absorbtion for most trolling applications.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of folks do still use mono as a backing to braid but it isn't necessary and is that much more time consuming. Just wrap your spool with a strip of carpet or duct tape before spooling with braid and there won't be any slippage. Theres nothing wrong with using the mono but this just seems quicker and works just as well.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Also make sure you have plenty of mono as a top shot. I wouldn't like to strip braid off the reel while drifting chunks. Just my







worth.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen.

Alan


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/27/2009)*Thanks gentlemen.
> 
> Alan


I put 100-150 yards of braid on top of mono to cut down on the amount of the expensive braid that most likely will never be used. Think how much braided line will fit on a 4/0let alone ona 6/0:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got a three hundred yard spool of 150# on my 4/0, and I usedmono backing. I had my 6/0 wide spool filled up with 200# at one of the Outcast sales, I don't even want to think about how much line is on it. So yes, they will hold ALOT of braid.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Q: Why would you ever need 150# on a 4/0..:doh


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a 300 yard spool that I got cheap at an outcast salea fewyears ago, what else was I going to do with it?

Seriously though, I have used both the 4/0 and 6/0 deep dropping in 350'-600' on multiple occasions and they worked fine. Once you get to the bottom you still have a 1/2 spool on the reel, so your ratio isn't cut way down. They are still SLOW though.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (2/27/2009)*Thanks gentlemen.
> ...


Very good point.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *www.fishing (2/28/2009)*Slippage is an urban legend..


BS!!! I've seen it happen to others before. Under a heavy load the entire spool of braid can slip. I agree that mono backing is a waste of time, but putting a small strip of tape is quick, cheap and prevents possible slips.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *www.fishing (2/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (2/28/2009)*
> ...




Ive seen it happen to..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *www.fishing (2/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (2/28/2009)*
> ...


Whats so funny? It happens though it doesn't to me cause I always back it with something.I've had customers bring new reels back thinking the drag was broke cause no matter how hard they tightened it, it kept slipping, then I show them why.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe Z,

what is the metric you use to determine how much mono it would take to equal the same amount of braid in a given Lb. test?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just my $.02, I've had braided line slip on spinning reels but never on a trolling or bottom reel.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't care if jerry brown makes braided line, that doesn't mean he knows everything about it. I'm fairly young by most standardsbut I have been fishing braided lines for about 15 years on everything from trout to tuna, ultralite to heavy stand up gear. I have also worked in a tackle shop for 6 years and have seen tons of tackle failures from rods, reels and line. Braided line <U>CAN</U> slip and I would gladly call Mr. Brown to tell him so. I do have to concur with one of the above statements in the fact thatI have never seen it happen on a revolving spool reel only on spinning gear.

I'm not trying to start some big argument but its not just what I've seen but what many others have seen. It can slip, putting something behind it is a fast precaution to prevent a later disaster.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread is damn funny...who gives a damn weather braid will slip on a spool or not. :banghead:banghead:banghead A piece of tape is so damn expensive, I can see why one wouldn't want to put it on their spool.:banghead:banghead:banghead..not counting how time consuming it is.:doh


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, braid will definately slip, I've had it happen multiple times.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if the braid is technically slipping or not, but I do know that I have seen and heard a bunch of people complain that it is. In every case, its been a problem caused by not properly installing the line.



On spinning reels, it is very difficult to get enough tension on the reel to properly pack on braid in a very tight manner. If you're using light tackle and casting light jigs, then even if you did it right to begin with, you're putting it back on the reel with light tension every time you cast. When a big fish hits, you have a bunch of slack on the spool and the pull from the fish will make it seem as if the spool of line is spinning, but its actually just tightening itself and twisting the top layer of line relative to the bottom.



On conventional reels, its the same basic problem. Do it yourself installation of 100# braid on a 50 is a pretty tough proposition. Unless you have a $1500 line winder and some skill, you're not compressing the line properly.



Lugs are 100% assurance that you're not slipping and if tape or mono works, fine. My thought is that you better get that crap packed on tight and make sure that when you take it on and off in the course of fishing that you're getting it back on tight or it will dig in and slip/twist.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I truly hope you aren't referring to me.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Reel Rhythm (2/28/2009)*Joe Z,
> what is the metric you use to determine how much mono it would take to equal the same amount of braid in a given Lb. test?


I jsut go by what it says on the box.

Suffix 80-pound is equal diamter to 20-pound mono

Suffix/Mono

65/17

50/12

40/10

30/8

20/6

10/4

6/2


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Got it.

Thanks


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a TLD 25 I want to use braid on w/ top shot of mono,

Q: Suffix or Ande braid?

Thanks


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Well my buddy Earl who hold's a PhD in line spooling with a concentration in quantum physics told me that his 10 year study on the slippage of braid indicated that it can indeed occur given the right conditions but these only occurred in clean room conditions and in the presence of several very dangerous isotopes. So technically I think you are all right but as a practical matter I just have mine spooled professionally and hope I catch something bigger than a pin fish.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Reel Rhythm (3/1/2009)*Got a TLD 25 I want to use braid on w/ top shot of mono,
> 
> Q: Suffix or Ande braid?
> 
> Thanks




Power pro or jerry brown (solid core) braid, for mono, sufix doesnt stretch as much and it wont last as long, ande usually exceeds the breaking strength but has a bigger diameter and is a little more stiff.



For me, braid is a waste of time on a TLD. Just load that 25 up with straight 30 pound mono.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

OK,sure..

I'm trolling for Wahoo however,& like the idea of braid & mono as those speedsters will take more mono at any lb.test than a TLD 25 can hold.

Thanks


----------

